# Candid shots of Jameson from MD on Saturday



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Wow! He looks so sharp in those pictures...just stunning and he looks so into it...really spiffy!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Ooo, I'd love to see his motion in that last shot! Bet he looks splendid.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Me too! I so wish this was all happening in April, May or June! But we cannot risk heading out to drive 1,200 kms. to go and see him next weekend with the atrocious weather we have been having. I am going to teach Jessie's Mom how to load video to youtube and we will get a few links posted here and you can see him move. We are praying that next weekend someone will getr pics and video of him in the ring and I'd be only too happy to share if we get some.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

i'm pretty sure that grin he wears while showing is a big contributor to his wins. it's that extra "something" on top of conformation and nice movement. he looks like he loves it out there. must make the judge happy as well as you!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Wow! She did a fantastic job getting photos of a black dog inside a building and catching the timing even! What a great gift she gave you!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Not just 'photos'!!! She got GREAT photos!!!! Go team Jameson!!!!!!!!!YAY!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

These are Sunday's photos taken by Adele Kirk. I am so thankful for these...

He looks so mature and dignified here:



A little adjustment:



Four off the floor:


----------



## plr (Oct 20, 2012)

Great pictures, he looks like he is really enjoying himself.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Dang, his legs are long. LOL I bet he's pretty when he moves. He's going to grow into those puppies even more and then he'll really show off. I can't wait to see him fully mature. 

Beautiful pictures again.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I am looking forward to seeing him in his conti!! Then we will get a good look at those gams of his!


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

Go Jameson!!! I can't wait to see video. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Very beautiful boy! Looks like he has tons of coat and very balanced movement!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

patk said:


> i'm pretty sure that grin he wears while showing is a big contributor to his wins. it's that extra "something" on top of conformation and nice movement. he looks like he loves it out there. must make the judge happy as well as you!


I see that too. He always looks so darned happy in the ring! The connection between him and his handler is palpable. I always smile when we get photos of the two of them together. They remind me of two impish youngsters, going in and getting the job done, so they can hurry up and get out of there and do some hell raising.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

A handler that they connect with makes all the difference in the world.  I'm glad you are happy with his.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Truthfully, we could not be happier.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

I am just drooling with all the wonderful pictures.... He is a sexy beast!


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

I just saw this thread -- don't know how I missed it before. Wow. What great photos. Jameson looks fabulous. Congratulations to Arreau and Jessie's Mom!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

outwest said:


> Wow! She did a fantastic job getting photos of a black dog inside a building and catching the timing even! What a great gift she gave you!


We are so thankful for these! Not being able to be at the shows, we pray that people will be kind enough to help us record this boy's journey. I so treasure the candid photos and videos that I have of Quincy and Journey's paths to becoming a champion that I cannot even put it into words. Win photos are lovely to have, but a record of the journey is invaluable. I will be eternally grateful to Adele for these gorgeous photos which allow us to see how competitive this young man is, how he behaves in the ring, how he moves...I cannot even properly express how appreciative I am for these!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Shamrockmommy said:


> Very beautiful boy! Looks like he has tons of coat and very balanced movement!


They cal him a machine for his coat growing abilities. His topknot, neck and ears have grown so much in a month it is mind blowing.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

I love these pics. He is such a handsome boy. Congrats to you, Ann Marie and of course Jameson. 

It was more then kind of Adele for the lovely pics.


----------

